# You can shape the future of diplomacyâ€¦



## matt01 (Jun 20, 2006)

M.A. Diplomacy


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 20, 2006)

You can also get a M.A. in Military History and Strategy from them...

Yippie!

Now, what the heck would you do with it? You still need a Ph.D. in History or Political Science probably, to get a college teaching job.


----------



## matt01 (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> You can also get a M.A. in Military History and Strategy from them...
> 
> Yippie!
> ...



What are you talking about? I didn't say anything about teaching, though to be correct, you can teach at many institutions with a master's degree. Maybe one could complete the program for the fun of it; that would be a good excuse.

I suppose all the chaps at Whitefield, and like institutions are wasting their time. Their degrees will not be accredited, and they will be unable to teach at a college. Or maybe some people want to pursue education in order to learn, rather than guaranteeing a job.

Is it necessary to always post so negatively?

[Edited on 6-21-06 by matthew]


----------

